# Spain property market after Brexit now and 2 years,wanting to buy but not sure.



## Dan sanderson (Jun 19, 2016)

Has anyone got any ideas on what will happen to the spanish property market after this EU referendum? or in 2 1/2 years when they have finished negotiating the EU exit. Thanks Daniel


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Simple answer - I dont think anyone can predict that one???? A few too many "if", "buts" and "maybes" lol

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dan sanderson said:


> Has anyone got any ideas on what will happen to the spanish property market after this EU referendum? or in 2 1/2 years when they have finished negotiating the EU exit. Thanks Daniel


I really don't think it will make a huge difference

according to most info, around 1/5 of properties sold to foreigners are sold to Brits, & only about 13% of all property is sold to foreigners

so that's 1/5 of 13% , which is less than 3% overall 


not much in the scheme of things 


I suppose it's possible that a lot of Brits might panic & try to sell quickly at a low price in order to return to the UK, so properties in areas where there are lots of Brits might ¡t come down in price


as jojo says though - no-one really knows


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It could also go the other way in the short term at least with a possible influx of Brits wishing to leave the UK.

Impossible to tell either way though.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> It could also go the other way in the short term at least with a possible influx of Brits wishing to leave the UK.
> 
> Impossible to tell either way though.


oh - I hadn't thought of a possible influx 

judging from posts here & on other forums & FB though, more seem to be putting their plans on hold than rushing to get to Spain while they can


----------



## Townfanjon (Jan 2, 2016)

I, just like Dan I am in the same position , do we , dont we . I will follow this post with interest .
Wheres mystic meg when you need her lol


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

The same answer as to what will happen to the UK property market after an exit

no body knows


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> oh - I hadn't thought of a possible influx
> 
> judging from posts here & on other forums & FB though, more seem to be putting their plans on hold than rushing to get to Spain while they can


We are in the same boat too...do we stay or do we go?

Putting you on the spot here Xabiachica but I'm guessing by the  that you think maybe it's best to move now before we actually exit the EU?


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Property prices in London are set to fall, and I suppose that will drag the whole UK market down.

With a weaker pound, guaranteed higher inflation and looming recession in the UK, buying property abroad, even before knowing what Brexit will bring in practical terms, seems destined for the very few from now on.


----------



## Townfanjon (Jan 2, 2016)

jlms said:


> Property prices in London are set to fall, and I suppose that will drag the whole UK market down.
> 
> With a weaker pound, guaranteed higher inflation and looming recession in the UK, buying property abroad, even before knowing what Brexit will bring in practical terms, seems destined for the very few from now on.


Without changing the original thread , how do you know property prices are set to fall ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

infomaniac said:


> We are in the same boat too...do we stay or do we go?
> 
> Putting you on the spot here Xabiachica but I'm guessing by the  that you think maybe it's best to move now before we actually exit the EU?


I would - after doing my sums to make sure that if I need to pay for healthcare & if the GBP & € reach parity I can still manage

General opinion is that anyone already here before an actual exit would be able to stay 

of course we don't actually _know_ :confused2:


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Some advice I have seen is if the vendors are Brits to agree the price in pounds then at least you know what you are dealing with. We offered this to our British vendors pre Brexit and they preferred euros for some reason. When we made the offer the rate was 1.25 when we completed it was 1.43, it worked for us but not for them. Now it would appear to be a bigger risk with so many unknowns.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I would - after doing my sums to make sure that if I need to pay for healthcare & if the GBP & € reach parity I can still manage
> 
> General opinion is that anyone already here before an actual exit would be able to stay
> 
> of course we don't actually _know_ :confused2:


That's the trouble isn't it? And just to make matters worse Teresa May (in the frame to be the new PM) has made comments to the effect that EU people in UK may not necessarily be able to stay. I doubt we would ever kick anyone out but if we did it doesn't bode well for Brits in EU countries


----------

